# ??? What to Breed ???



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

I've raised guppy fry from being first born and I've gotten Tiger Barbs to lay eggs although most were eaten. What should I try next? Unfortunatetly, the only foods I have available are flakes, freeze-dried and frozen bloodworms, and decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I have a 20 gallon so I can't breed a fish that's too big but it'd be nice to try something that has an interesting breeding behavior.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Cherry barbs, danios and rosy barbs are worth a try.
You may try praecox rainbows. They are easy to breed although they will breed more easily in a tank of soft water.
Corydoras aeneus are also worth a try.


----------



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

Hm.....Corydoras sound interesting, I've never kept them before.... What should I feed them to have them spawn? I've heard blackworms are good, but I've also heard they can carry diseases. Any other good foods?

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd prefer bloodworms. They are available in frozen form but make sure to thaw them as frozen stuffs may cause the fish to become ill.
Don't feed too much on one food. Your fish need a varied diet.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

There are lot of foods you can feed your fish that you have right in your house, here are a few: Cucumber, Lettuce, Zuchinni, Carrots, Yellow Peppers, Peas (shelled), Broccoli, Spinach, and earthworms (which fish love)


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Breeding egg layers is not easy. Getting the eggs to hatch isn't the difficult part. But from the foods you have listed, raising the fry can be really hard. I would stick with your barbs until you get fry to juvie stage. Corys would have been easier than barbs as well as danios like mentioned above. I, personally wouldn't delve into harder fish until you get the basics of raising egg laying fry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try rams or apistos, buy a starter culture of microworms throught the mail. Having small live food is key for so many egg layers.


----------



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

Any kind of fish that can fit in a 20G that would display any kind of parental care such as protecting the eggs? :fish:


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

kribs are easy to spawn and give bristle nose plecos a try also.. they are awesome fish and always in demand


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

a good first egglayer 2 breed is kribs. they dont need a large tank (20g is good) and when not breeding they make good community fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> parental care such as protecting the eggs?


 For Parental care get cichlids, rams, apistos, kribs, dwarf jewels (H. Cristatus), L. Dorsigera, L. Brevis, J. ornatus. Google dwarf cichlid.


----------

